# rat sleeping in my bed



## panicrat33

you know when rats bite u, well i was sleeping with my rat (he sleeps in my bed) and he bit me in the cheek and blood was gashing out my mouth :evil: .

what should i do with Harry im confused!!

panicrat33


----------



## Dawn

Wow.....were you in a deep sleep when he did this to you?
OUCH! I wonder if you rolled over on him or something and it was 
only a fear response???


----------



## panicrat33

yeah maybe

 its just Harry bit me.... and it hurt. o well what is your rats name?

panicrat33


----------



## Squishy

I used to have a rat that would sleep in with me, but she never once bitten me. I've never been bitten by rats so maybe it was his response to fear?


----------



## Darkstar

I've only been bitten by one of my rats once... i'm convinced that he thought my finger was a cheeto tho.... lol.. it didn't draw blood but when i started cussing and doing my ouch i'm in pain dance he scurried to the back of his cage like he was scared... i took him out and cuddle for a min to let him know it was ok... and explained to him that fingers are not chew toys... since i've had no biting...


----------



## Gigi

ive read a lot about rats sleeping with people, dont you care about them going to the bathroom in your bed??


----------



## Gigi

oops double posted


----------



## Tails

I certainly would never recommend rats sleeping in the same bed as yourself - mainly because you might roll over and squish him/her!!


----------



## ameliaflame

Yeah I would love to have my ratties sleep with me but Im always terrified ill roll over and squash them in the night!!! Have you ever had any rat squishing problems? lol that sounds funny o.0


----------



## Gigi

i have talked with people on other forums who have accidentally squished their rat when sleeping with them. so it does happen. i guess it would depend on how light of a sleeper you are and how much you move around.


----------



## ameliaflame

Im usually a pretty light sleeper, and it depends on the matress on how much I toss and turn in my sleep. Foam mattresses I hardly move at all on, while springing ones I toss some. The mattress at my mum's house (which is where my rats are) is springy so I probably shouldn't sleep with them on that! Once though one of my rats fell asleep in my coat and then I fell asleep and we had a nice two hour nap and there was no squishing lol.


----------



## Tails

I just simply would not want to put my rats at risk by having them sleep in my bed. I'm 100% against this.


----------



## Hotgirl1

OMG!!!! That is soooo cute that your rat sleeps with you!!!! How did you make him soo tamed. my mum always keeps telling me that a rat the same as a mouse would run away. I guess its the earlier you handle them, am I right?


----------



## Andrea

I thought that also. How do you get the rat to stay in bed all night? arent they most active at night?


----------



## Gigi

i was wondering if maybe female rats are less active at night, because they are sooo active during the day?


----------



## JennieLove

My old rat Beavis would sometimes sleep in my bed, it was really up to him since he kinda took over my room LoL. But Yeah you prob just rolled over on the little guy and spooked him. I've never been bitten by my rats, I've felt teeth on me but they never bit down. I guess they know its momma


----------



## twitch

it depends greatly on the rat itself. i haven't slept through the night with any of my rats in bed with me but i have slept a few hours. some were still playing when i woke up around 4 in the morning once actually. but the ones that were still in the bed was the ones that tended to stay close to me anyway. they would go off and play but always check back every few mintues and never went far. kakushi, my shoulder rat was actually asleep on my head. i've fallen asleep other times too and found my rats had stayed in bed with me. they were unfortunately inside my favorite blanket comforter but they were there and asleep as well. you have to remember that pet rats want to be with you. so if you're sleeping on something soft and warm that's where they're likely to go for a nap as well. as for squishing them, yes that's a danger and why i don't routinly let them sleep all night with me. but i'm not too worried about napping with them there either as i'm a light sleeper anyway. as for females being less active during the night then males, not a chance. they're more active at all hours then their male counterparts as a general rule though i have met some girlie lap rats as well.


----------



## carlylox

That has got to be the craziest thing I have ever heard of!!! 8O 

I could not have my ratties in bed with me,....not only is there not enough room (between me and my OH we take up all the room!!) but I'd wake up to find our boys had chewed all our covers up :? 

I've only been bitten by one of my boys (Tonks), but he'd just been fighting and probably thought I was Dante. He came gave me an I'm sorry sniff afterwards,....he's was just being grumpy and didn't look before nipping.

And toe biting, if that counts. I'm sure all my boys have a toe fettish,....either that or they just LOVE thier socks


----------

